# Something interrupts typing. Need help... Extremely annoying



## Ryan97 (Jun 1, 2016)

Hey guys, 

I am on windows 8.1 pro. I am facing a super annoying issue... I always get interrupted when typing and need to wait for a few seconds or click on the document I am working on to continue typing. I have already disabled app switching and problem still persists. What I realized is that it always switches the window then get back to the window i was on automatically for a few seconds. And it is happening as i type right now as i type... I would really appreciate if anyone out there can help me with my current issue. Thanks in advance.

-Ryan


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Take a look at your keyboard settings in the Control Panel. The problem is usually connected to a very old OS, but 8.1 shouldn't have that happening. Check the keyboard driver. Finally, Clean Boot (https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/929135) and if it doesn't happen, find the culprit by trial and error.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Is this a laptop or a desktop? if a desktop, turn your keyboard upside down and blow out the keys with a can of compressed air, you may have a stuck key. 
Other then that, try a Clean Boot. If that works, add one startup item at a time until the behavior returns, then you will know the problematic program.


----------

